# Yelled at by a driver.



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

but, not what you are thinking. 

So my GF works pretty close to home. The other night she was going to run home from work so I decided to run over to meet her and then run home with her. We were a few blocks from the house doing our cool down walk when a car drove by with 2 young (3-7 y/o) kids in the back. 

It was a nice night and we were soaking in the weather when the guy screamed at us. 

"Hey get a bike!!!"

I laughed and yelled back. "Get a bike?"

He said. "yeah its faster"


We laughed and thought if he only knew how much I ride and that both of us were riders. Wish he had stopped and talked to us. It would have been nice to show him the garage


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Hahahaha......classic!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I was being dropped from the Noon Ride last week, and someone yelled out "pedal faster!" Yeah, thanks, I knew I was doing it wrong.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I was being dropped from the Noon Ride last week, and someone yelled out "pedal faster!" Yeah, thanks, I knew I was doing it wrong.


Well, they could have told you to use a bigger gear . . . .


----------

